# Foster care desperately needed



## Alison77 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi all
Is there anyone out there who can help me with foster care for my cats(3) . I am separated from my husband and have been forced to leave my home because of his behaviour but my cats remain. I am of course willing to buy their food and pay the vets bills they just need a home for a few months. 
I absolutely adore my cats- they're all I have. Can anyone point me in the rigt direction? 

Ali, Bedfordshire


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

Alison77 said:


> Hi all
> Is there anyone out there who can help me with foster care for my cats(3) . I am separated from my husband and have been forced to leave my home because of his behaviour but my cats remain. I am of course willing to buy their food and pay the vets bills they just need a home for a few months.
> I absolutely adore my cats- they're all I have. Can anyone point me in the rigt direction?
> 
> Ali, Bedfordshire


you could try the rspca`s pet retreat scheme
Help for sufferers - PetRetreat - Help and advice


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

The Mayhew Animal Home - Cats - Our Services
Am not sure how far out of London you are but the Mayhew also offers a retreat service. Might be worth posting on Purrsinourhearts too.
I really hope you manage to sort this out, it must be an awful situation for you to be in.


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Please come to Nick of Time - Home and i will see what i can find for you


----------



## harvimaxic (Jun 12, 2012)

Now-a-days, Some of the companies provide temporary pet care in many cities. Foster parents provide temporary care for cats, kittens, dogs and puppies in their own greater-Seattle area homes. Some animals need as little as two weeks of care, while others may need care for up to three months and also provide all veterinary care and medicine for foster animals.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

In Oz, but just wanted to send hugs


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Wood Green Animal Shelter provide a foster group who can help out with these types of situations - see link Fostering Circle - Supporting Pets in Crisis - Wood Green, The Animals Charity

Hope you can sort something out


----------

